# *Hello Dolly*



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Hello, PT!! 

I haven't been around here for a while and I've missed you all. All of my feathered friends are doing well. 

My brother and I decided to walk to the library to pick up some books today and, of course, Dolly just HAD to come along. Dolly is one of my pet doves. She LOVES to go walking, she LOVES to ride in cars, she LOVES to go places, she LOVES to meet new people, and she is LOVED by everyone no matter where she goes.
On our walk back home, we decided to stop by the park to see what Dolly thought about the new fountain. She loved that too. 

Licha*


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Licha! That is a beautiful Dolly you have...great colors. The setting is awesome too!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alice, so nice to hear from you. I hope you are loving college! Dolly is really cute. Hope Popeye is still doing well. Don't be such a stranger.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Another picture of Dolly at the park.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Victor! Hi Maggie!

Yes, I've had fun at college. I'm going to be going to Bible college in January either in OK City or in Cali. Popeye is doing wonderful. He's as cute as ever. He's still over in Mexico. 

I didn't get a good picture of Dolly taking a bird bath, but I got a funny one.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ahhh, well, ahhh, not exactly her good side, but, ummmm, STILL CUTE!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, Alice, that is one cute picture.

Hope you choose Oklahoma City - that way, you'll be closer to our Pidgey.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor said:


> Ahhh, well, ahhh, not exactly her good side, but, ummmm, STILL CUTE!


ROFL! Great one, Victor! 

Alice, it's wonderful to hear from you and find out what's going on in your life and also to know that Popeye is still doing well and going strong. You are getting to a time in your life that is going to be very busy and very exciting for you, but please try to check in here now and then and let us know how you are doing.

If you come to California, where would you be?

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi, Terry! 

If I were to go to CA, it'd be either Lancaster or Santa Clara. Yes, I certainly have been very busy. And excited! I know first hand why birds love to fly now.  Here's a picture that a friend took of me soloing a Warrior. And a couple more pics of Dolly.  I just got a camera yesterday, so I'm having to make up for lost time lol... I hope you don't mind. 

Licha


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Hi, Terry!
> 
> If I were to go to CA, it'd be either Lancaster or Santa Clara. Yes, I certainly have been very busy. And excited! I know first hand why birds love to fly now.  Here's a picture that a friend took of me soloing a Warrior. And a couple more pics of Dolly.  I just got a camera yesterday, so I'm having to make up for lost time... I hope you don't mind.
> 
> Licha


Wow! So you are a pilot now (or a pilot in training??) ? Well, Lancaster isn't right around the corner from me, but it IS in So Cal. Santa Clara isn't all that far from our No Cal members. My very, very best to you, Alice, in whatever you decide to do and wherever life may lead you!

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you, Terry. 

Yes, I have my Private. I'm going to get my instrument rating in January. I LOVE to fly!! It is SO much fun!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Thank you, Terry.
> 
> Yes, I have my Private. I'm going to get my instrument rating in January. I LOVE to fly!! It is SO much fun!!!!


Good for you! I guess since you can fly, it kinda doesn't matter a whole lot how far away you are anymore 

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

lol Well... almost... except it costs around $100 an hour to fly.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great to see you posting, Licha! Those are beautiful shots!

I second Maggie's OK City...Pidgey needs someone to keep an "eye" on him! A little teasing, just to keep him on his toes, won't hurt either!

Wishing you all the best! That Dolly is a real cutie. She's probably not too happy that you caught her at an - uh - embarrassing moment!

Sure glad to hear that Popeye is doing well too!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi, Shi!!

Wow! You've sure got the collection since I last heard from you! Pray tell! What's their history? What does Mr. Squeaks think about sharing the apartment? What do the cats think?


I took some pictures of Popeye yesterday. They're posted in his thread.  

Alice


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Hi, Shi!!
> 
> Wow! You've sure got the collection since I last heard from you! Pray tell! What's their history? What does Mr. Squeaks think about sharing the apartment? What do the cats think?
> 
> ...


I saw the update about Popeye and he looks TERRIFIC. We sent our regards in that thread.

Yep, Mr. Squeaks is no longer "alone." Just briefly: Dominic and Gimie became permanent from a bad pigeon situation across town some months ago. Cindy took some to release, Kim took some to treat and then release and I "volunteered" to take Dom and Gimie. 

Dom has a droopy wing (think he was BB gun shot) and Gimie has a leg that was injured and healed so badly that she mostly hops on one foot. They can fly so they get to exercise in the mornings in my bedroom. Unfortunately, Squeaks considers Dom an intruder and has to stay with me and the cats in the living room while they are out. I only have two cats now, Twiggy, Squeaks' "personal trainer" (she will deliberately provoke him into chasing her!) and Timmy, who is afraid of Squeaks and avoids him. 

Finally, WoeBeGone. Her story will be posted soon. She is a beautiful Tortoise-shell West of England Tumbler! I take her in on Halloween to have her broken wing re-checked and evaluated to see if she will be able to fly. Right now, she is living on my balcony and doing very well. Hopefully, Cindy will take some photos and I will have pictures along with her story. 

Thanks for asking! 

Are you still playing? Have you kept in touch with the "Riders?" 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------

